# You guys should see this...



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

I don't if this person is a member here, and I sure don't want to steal anyone's thunder by posting this link, but this is worth taking a look:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-props/105177-goodbye-fcg-hello-flg.html


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

That is A brilliant variation on the design, this allows the ghost to be much more compact and possible to set up almost anywhere.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Nice idea. You could do the same thing by turning a standard single motor FCG mech on it's side, only putting the screw eyes in-line with the crank. I like to use a much longer crank to get more all around up/down movement. 

The only thing I could see with this setup would be that if the motors ever got in-sync with each other, those points would rise and fall together, so you would probably be better off making the cranks all different lengths. The standard FCG doesn't have that problem.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like it - a nice variation on the FCG that addresses the problem of working in smaller spaces.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

HomeyDaClown said:


> The only thing I could see with this setup would be that if the motors ever got in-sync with each other, those points would rise and fall together, so you would probably be better off making the cranks all different lengths. The standard FCG doesn't have that problem.


I think that wouldn't be an issue, though. Just run the arms on one motor with a belt to ensure that they can't get in sync. If the head and arm motors do get sync'd it really wouldn't be noticed unless you were looking for it. Not a problem, IMHO.
This design also gives you some interesting side-to-side motion that can be adjusted with the length of the crank arms.


----------



## FRIGHTGUY (Sep 1, 2010)

I like that..Hmmm Looks like a future build!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Cool design! For one this would be a good starting point for making ghost hitch-hikers like at disney Two, a single motor could drive this by having the axels go through the main support so you could mount a crank arms in the front and back. The rear edge crank arms could be connected to the rear center crank arm via levers, this would let you synchronize and control the amount of movement to a single motor. Better yet, make the center crank a dial so you mount the levers anywhere along the diameter you wanted.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

This is a neat design. There are definitely lots of things you could do with this.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for sharing this. It looks alot more do-able to me then a fcg and the ability to set up almost any place is a major plus.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

Great fcg rendition!


----------



## kentuckyspecialfxdotcom (Oct 20, 2008)

*Food for thought*

Its a new way to get the flying crank ghost motion I guess.
I saw a few issues that would be a serious problem when it comes to safety in marketing though, the flying crank ghost rigs we sell have the old principles but weve just over industrilized and machined the heck out stuff so we could offer options and not have to worry about stuff failing.
But I do give them thumbs up on creativity.
Very very ingenious.
Its always nice to see good minds at work!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! This is def. going on the to do list.


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for finding this it really does simplify the FCG even a novice like me might be able to do this


----------



## bradndez (Jul 26, 2011)

BTW here's the link to the tutorial FYI

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutor...-building-flying-lever-ghost.html#post1106114


----------

